# smoker built out of wood???



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 3, 2007)

smoker built out of wood??? is this a good idea? if so what kind. i would like to build my own I'm looking at about 24 in deep 24 inch wide and 36 inch tall. would it work and what to insulate it with??? and vent placement?
please help newbe and I'm going electric


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a cold smoker built out of wood.
Goat made an awesome one, here is his post.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11122


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 3, 2007)

*I assume your talkin a cold smoker? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  If so, wood is fine, mine is wood frame, steel roofin and siding, metal backed foam insulation. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 3, 2007)

what is cold smokeing?? two chambers 1 for meat and the other for the woodchip and hot plate??


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 3, 2007)

*    Cold smoking is at temps below 110 to 120 degrees, it is not meant to cook, just flavor, if you cure the product, such as, jerky, fish, etc, you can safely cold smoke. You don't need two chambers to cold smoke, but you certainly can use two, if you wish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 3, 2007)

so in cold smoker you can't cook rare meat?? right


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 3, 2007)

* you don't "cook" in a cold smoker, its for flavor and preserving. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richtee (Dec 3, 2007)

to answer your question...no. Smoking as you now perceive it is 'cooking" the meat. Cold smoking is for a bit down the road. You will need to attain and maintain temps of up to 350Â° for some types of food. Wood won't cut it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 4, 2007)

VC -

There's two types of smoking
1 - smoking to preserve or add flavor but not cooking bacon, sausages, cheese
2 - BBQ - that's what most of us do - we BBQ meats with smoke


----------



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 4, 2007)

that what i wanted to know. ges i go metal


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Dec 4, 2007)

*    Sorry I didn't explain things better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thank God Rich was here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Don't forget about the cold smoker though, its the only way to fly for jerky, cheese, chex mix, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry buddy, don't know why you would say this after Goat just finished his WOOD smoker!!
Check out this Vulgar dude..........


 My homemade smoker comes to life


----------



## thevulgarcowboy420 (Dec 4, 2007)

so wood will hold up to that kind of heat??? i wold like to make a small wood book ezer to build and cheaper. im looking at  eather at 2x2x3 or 3x3x3.im like to do ribs,brisket, and stuff like that and jecky in the futer


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Send Goat a P.M.  i'm sure he can fill ya in!!


----------

